# Great guides on area lakes?



## GeauxLSU

OK, I'm way overdue to book a guide trip and want to know who you guys have used and are happy with and what lake(s) they fish.  
Thanks in advance for the help! 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jim Thompson

I have never used Aaron, but hear great things about his service on Lake Oconee.  He also gives a discount of sorts to Woodys members.

http://www.fishoconee.com/

Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson

Tommy Mike out of Lagrane on West Point 

http://hi-techweb.com/tommymike/

or 

Paul Parson’s Guide Service on West Point 
Hybrids, bass, and stripers; 1-800-224-8892 or 706-302-4778

Jim


----------



## QuakerBoy

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I have never used Aaron, but hear great things about his service on Lake Oconee.  He also gives a discount of sorts to Woodys members.
> 
> http://www.fishoconee.com/
> 
> Jim




And Aaron is a real nice guy.....an added bonus


----------



## Perry Hayes

I have fished with Ron Savage on West Point several times and we have always caught bass.He will only use artifical bait however.I fished with Tommy
Mike one time,his boat broke down and he still charged full price.The steering
cable broke way up in the river and we steered the 150 with a rope back to his house.We gave him $700 dollars he gave us 6 fish and a teeshirt.


----------



## Randy

I recommend Aaron as well for Oconee or Jackson.

I also enjoyed fishing with and caught a lot of fish with Ron Savage on West Point.


----------



## TurkeyCreek

Yep, I also recommend Aaron. My son and I went out with him last year on Oconee. Some of the worst conditions for bass fishing. Was early August to begin with, which is tough for bass. But then the weather turned out to be awful, unusually cold and very windy.

But Aaron put us on some fish and we ended up having a great time and learning a few things about fishing there.


----------



## specialk

tommie mike on west point for largemouth/hybrids
doug youngblood on lanier for stripers

have used them both one time each as a fathers day gift to my dad.  each trip sucessful, fun, and informative....


----------



## todd pursley

If your are interestd in a trip to west point please call around to some of the marinas on the lake and ask for advice on which guide to use. there are couple of real crooks on the lake. I have some tips when booking never book with a man who has to advertise. just as always there might be a couple of exceptions but this is a good rule to follow. I work part time as a guide on west point and I would recomend herschoul calhoun. He is the best on the lake and his cooler shows it at the end of the day. He taught me how to fish with live bait.


----------



## Dustin Pate

For West Point I would agree with fish2214. Although I have never used a guide, I have seen on the water what Herschel can do.


----------



## littlewolf

*good guide*

Fred Duncan - hybrids and stripers - Allatoona and Lanier.

He's got some great stories too...


----------



## aaron batson

Thanks for all the nice complements guys. Hope to take more Woodys memebers out this year. 
Phil - get with me and we will go - the bite is good on Oconee right now. I have very few full days available in May and still have the 30th of this month open. Also doing a lot of evening trips (half day trips)- from 5 pm til dark, this bite is normally best in the summer. 

Anybody interested let me know.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

How much $$$ does it cost for a full day and half day? Just a guesstimate. And what about tipping? Have never used a guide and don't know the etiguette. Thanks.


----------



## aaron batson

SF -
  I personally charge 300$ for a full day and 225$ for a half day trip. Tipping is appreciated - but not expected. I do find that most people are generous in their tipping. Especially after a good day.


----------



## loouuii

*T Mike*

Try Triton Mike on Allatoona. You will definitely get your moneys worth.

His real name is Mike Bucca. Check out his web site at http://www.geocities.com/spotcountry/


----------



## Kdog

Logan offers guided trips on his private pond.  $50 per day, $30 1/2 day, you supply all of your gear/tackle.

He can only do afternoon trips at this time since he is still in school and has soccer on Saturday's.  No Sunday trips.

All fish below 3 and over 15#'s may be kept.

Pictures and references available upon request.

Kdog


----------



## GeauxLSU

*Reference #1.*



			
				Kdog said:
			
		

> Logan offers guided trips on his private pond.  $50 per day, $30 1/2 day, you supply all of your gear/tackle.
> 
> He can only do afternoon trips at this time since he is still in school and has soccer on Saturday's.  No Sunday trips.
> 
> All fish below 3 and over 15#'s may be kept.
> 
> Pictures and references available upon request.
> 
> Kdog


  
That boy can most CERTAINLY fish!  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Pappy

Ryan Coleman on Lake Lanier specializes in spotted bass on Lanier. Ive used him twice. Best in my book for Big Syd!


----------



## bradpatt03

we always use Buster Green on lake hartwell for stripers and we WEAR them out. its a blast


----------



## bradpatt03

as far as bass- my dad's always been my guide...he's free and he puts me on em EVERY TIME. it never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## B Young

I think Aaron Batson is the best. My dad Jeff Young and I went on a hybrid trip yesterday (May 15) with him and we had a blast. We caught alot of hybrids and and a couple largemouths.


----------



## Harvester

Jonny Chapman For West Point live bait,, Richard Seay or Chapman for artificial.  Totally Enjoyed Chapman.  Chapman Used to be out of Woodbury


----------



## Slayer

Head to lLanier!!!!!   and use Ryan Colman!!!!!!!!

1 four pond spot and your hooked for life!!!!!


----------



## Woody52

If you want to fish Lake Lanier, call Randy Dover.  There was an article in last month's GON issue for Randy Dover Sr. catching crappie in lanier.  I've fished lanier with him for years and he's one of the most knowledgable anglers on the lake.  If you want to catch some Stripers, call his son, Randy Jr.  He fishes the Gold Cup Series for the NSBA (www.fishnsba.com).  He won team of the year last year, and can flat out catch some stripers.  These two men have taught me more than I could ever hope to know about fishing.  PM me for their numbers.


----------



## Al33

*Danny Leigh for OUTSTANDING North Ga river stripers*

I have been on three trips with Danny, and as most of you regulars here have seen from not only my posts, but some others as well, Danny puts you on the fish.

Truly, I could not ask for any better service from a guide. His boat will get you places you could otherwise only dream about.

Catching stripers in the river currents is a thrill and a challenge, and if you go with him, you'll have no doubt your money was well spent and you'll want to book him again. The man earns every penny.


----------



## NDLucas

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> OK, I'm way overdue to book a guide trip and want to know who you guys have used and are happy with and what lake(s) they fish.
> Thanks in advance for the help!
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



I would have to recommend this place. It is absolutely unreal. It's a good treat to get away from "Public" waters for a place like this. http://www.dreamlakelodge.com/


----------



## kyle carpenter

if you want to fish lake burton for big spots call johnny brooks @ 706-782-6057    he knows this lake  like the back of his hand!if your looking for bass hes the one to take you to them


----------



## Gibber

I've been out with Capt Fred Duncan many times on Allatoona.  His price is reasonable and we've always caught fish.  Twice, in 4 hour trips, we caught over 120 lbs of stripes and hybrids.  In another, we hooked into 4 fish over 15, landing a 16 and a 20.  A picture of that one is on his website: http://www.allatoonastripers.com/


----------



## georgia_gent

No doubt Herscel is the king....however if he is already booked keith Hudson at the PicNic Basket is a good'un too!


----------



## turtle69

Me and my son went out with Bobby Wilson yesterday and we caught 14 stripers and hybrids in about 4hrs,started lightning with big storm and we ended the day early but still had great time.


----------



## michael mincey

my first chose would be aaron   my second   aaron


----------



## Researcher31726

*Lake Walter F. George (aka Eufaula)*

Captain Sam Williams, of Eufaula, AL, and Billy Darby, of Fort Gaines, GA, are two good 'uns for that spot.


----------



## DDD

I have to add my 2 cents in here as well,

I have used Captain Mack Farr on Lanier for 5 years, he has been guiding on the lake since he was 18 years old and he knows his stuff.  He is a huge UGA fan, has a great personality, will teach you anything you want to know and is very reasonable.  You can check him out at www.outdoorenterprises.com or call him at 770-271-0851.


For Hartwell I use a guide by the name of Steve Crenshaw, he is on the South Carolina side.  I have used Steve now for 3 years and everytime he has put us on the Stripers and Hybrids.  Steve is also good about telling you wether he is on them or weather you should re-schedule because he is just not catching them.  You can reach Steve @ 864-261-6319.  I promise you will not be disappointed.


----------



## slightly grayling

That separates the real deal from the pretenders!





			
				DaculaDeerDropper said:
			
		

> I have to add my 2 cents in here as well,
> 
> For Hartwell I use a guide by the name of Steve Crenshaw, he is on the South Carolina side.  I have used Steve now for 3 years and everytime he has put us on the Stripers and Hybrids.  Steve is also good about telling you wether he is on them or weather you should re-schedule because he is just not catching them.  You can reach Steve @ 864-261-6319.  I promise you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Hunter Haven

I know this is an older generated post but it is fishing time again. Seriously, if you want to go on a guided trip you won't ever forget for bass on lake Lanier check this website out. www.lanierspots.com This is Ryan Coleman's website. He is a professional guide for lake Lanier and knows how to catch big fish as well as numbers of fish. Check his website out and give him a call. Tell him Haven told you to call him and he will take you out on a trip of a lifetime. I think he has 3 days left in april. All booked this month if I'm not mistaken. Awesome guy though.


----------



## JoeBanker

Good question! I've never been on a guided trip but have always wanted to try. Guys, thanks for all the information concerning area guides.


----------



## Boudreaux

Jerry Hester on Lanier for stripers, spots, or crappie. 

I've been fishing with him 4 times over 4 years, and have caught fish 4 times!

2004 we caught lots of spots plus 2 8+ lb stripers.

2005 I landed this 36 inch, 18+ lb striper:


----------



## Jasper

*First Bite Guide Service*

I took my boys on our first guided trip last week on Lanier with Robert Edison of First Bite Guide Service. He also fishes Allatoona and Carter's. I had heard lots of good things about Robert and he was as good as advertised. Honestly I can't imagine anyone being better with kids. Not only did we catch fish, the kids had a blast with Robert, who admittedly is kind of a big kid himself. Robert's one of those guys who makes you feel comfortable right off the bat and doesn't mind letting you get involved in everything going on. It's been a week and my kids are still talking about it. We're already planning a trip with him for next year. Here's a good spot my 8 year old Austin caught. Think he's happy?


----------



## loouuii

*Did you weigh it?*

How much did it weigh?


----------



## Researcher31726

Jasper,
That smile on your boy's face says it all!
Sue


----------



## Jasper

loouuii said:
			
		

> How much did it weigh?



Loouuii,

It was 5 pounds.........

Researcher, yes he was one happy kid! Just put a fishing pole in his hand and he starts grinning!


----------



## Researcher31726

Jasper said:
			
		

> Loouuii,
> 
> It was 5 pounds.........
> 
> Researcher, yes he was one happy kid! Just put a fishing pole in his hand and he starts grinning!



You're bringing him up right! 
Sue


----------



## KillABiggin

Lineside said:
			
		

> I was out with Robert Eidson (First Bite Guide Service) last saturday and here is a triple we had.  The Big Striper went just over 30 and the spot was around 5 or 6 lbs (we didnt weigh the spot).  Not sure how many fish we had but we got alot.  Would recommend him any day of the week.  Great for family trips also.  He can be reached at 770-827-6282 or at www.firstbiteguideservice.com  I hope I can get the pic on here.  Tight lines



I would agree, my son (T3), my brother and father-in-law had a great time with Robert. He definitely loves what he does and know how to do it!!!!


----------



## marknga

I will be going with Joey Mines over at West Point in a couple of weeks. Have never been fishing with a guide before but am looking forward to it. Some of my co-workers went 2 weeks ago and had a blast!

http://www.joeymines.com/guide.htm


Mark


----------



## stev

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> OK, I'm way overdue to book a guide trip and want to know who you guys have used and are happy with and what lake(s) they fish.
> Thanks in advance for the help!
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil


If ya want a good day with spots Ryan coleman is the best man for that Top notch guide ..770-356-4136


----------



## skaughty

*another Robert Eidson reccomendation*

My brother, sister-in-law and I went out with Robert on consecutive mornings (Lanier one day, Allatoona the next).  He loves what he does (Harold Nash - are you listening?).  He spent significant time on the phone planning our time.  His flexibility allowed us to cast for spots, while slow trolling live bait for stripers and/or hybrids.
He consistently put us on fish and we managed a 15 lb striper and many spots and hybrids.

He mixes a sense of humor with a great confidence in himself, which is contagious and encouraging to those of us that like to chuck n' wind all day.

Contact him via www.firstbiteguideservice.com or 770-827-6282


----------



## bassrus

*Local Guides*

I have fished with Randall Kirkpatrick on the small lakes in the Atlanta area (Smith, Sweetwater Creek SP, Varner, etc) and he is great for information and large bass.

Matt Driver at mattdriverfishing.com is also an excellent choice for lakes like Allatoona, Logan Martin and West Point.  Matt specializes in finesse fishing and will help put several fish in the boat on most trips.


----------



## jcarter

i didnt see anybody mention a guide for carters lake....whats up with that ?


----------



## Clark10

Going to use a guide on Lanier in August (I know not optimum time for Stripers) but was wondering if there are any guides that do both Stripers and if you are not on them than other types of Bass.  Has anyone ever used Shane Watson.


----------



## meriwether john

how about the Ga. coast(inshore to just offshore)?


----------



## fairweatherfisherman

For you fly fisherman or those wanting to learn, Kent Edmonds guides at Calloway Gardens, the Flint, and the lower Hooch for a variety of warm water fish.  He is an excellent teacher and is super with novices.  If you've been interested in learning to fly fish or you've been fly fishing for a while, but never caught a striper or hybrid on one, Kent would be a great choice.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman

*Best Guides on Lanier*

For my money on Lanier (and I have spent plenty on guides):

Go with Greg Robinson for Stripers.

If you want Spots, you gotta go with the best and that's Ryan Coleman.

Poor Poor Fisheman


----------



## Mike1010

i didnt check to see if any one had said his name, but Randall Kirkpatrick is a great guide on smaller ponds/lakes. He's at Fish Atlanta Guide Service


----------



## huntnnut

If you guy's are looking primarily for trophy stripers, you may want to give Mike & Ken a call at Big Fish On Guide Service.

http://tnhatlfs01.thenethouse.com/bigfishonguide/


----------



## charliecfh

Mack Farr is awesome on Lanier.  He's a super nice dude and worth going out with.  I've also heard good things about Jerry Hester and Doug Youngblood.  But Captain Mack is the only guide I've ever been out with in Georgia.  About 10 years ago I went out with a guy named Leon Weaver on Lake Seminole, who put us on some fish.  He was out of Wingate's place, but I don't know if he is still around.  
I usually get guides in Florida, on my first full day down so I can determine what is going on.  It's hit or miss down there.  I've had good ones, and I've had bad ones.  But I hear never go to Roland's place on Lake Okeechobee.  Everyone in Florida hates him, describing him as nothing but a jerk.  My pa had a run in with him in the 80s when he stayed at his place, and ended up getting kicked out for refusing to release a 9lb and 11lb bass.  Plus Roland considered him to be poor whitetrash, because he had a tent to sleep in.  His campsites are concrete with RV hookups, and apparently "poor people" aren't welcome.


----------



## loouuii

charliecfh said:


> Mack Farr is awesome on Lanier.  He's a super nice dude and worth going out with.  I've also heard good things about Jerry Hester and Doug Youngblood.  But Captain Mack is the only guide I've ever been out with in Georgia.  About 10 years ago I went out with a guy named Leon Weaver on Lake Seminole, who put us on some fish.  He was out of Wingate's place, but I don't know if he is still around.
> I usually get guides in Florida, on my first full day down so I can determine what is going on.  It's hit or miss down there.  I've had good ones, and I've had bad ones.  But I hear never go to Roland's place on Lake Okeechobee.  Everyone in Florida hates him, describing him as nothing but a jerk.  My pa had a run in with him in the 80s when he stayed at his place, and ended up getting kicked out for refusing to release a 9lb and 11lb bass.  Plus Roland considered him to be poor whitetrash, because he had a tent to sleep in.  His campsites are concrete with RV hookups, and apparently "poor people" aren't welcome.





Roland turned his marina over to his son years ago. I fished with one of his guides twice and had a ball. His guides don't care much for him either. They call him the movie star....


----------



## charliecfh

That's good to hear about Roland's place.  I've heard nice things about his son, apparently he is nothing like his father.  

So did you do any good on the Big O?  That lake blew my mind when I went.   Everybody should go at least once in their lifetime.  I took this pic when we went out in the open water:


----------



## loouuii

*Big O*

Caught a bunch the first trip, went the next year and caught over 200.


----------



## Reel Time

*Guide*

Capt. Clay Cunningham Catching not Fishing Guide Service. I have known Clay for several years he is a great guide, but a better person. He knows Stripers and he knows Lanier.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

My votes for Captain Rob Eidson, he's full of knowledge about stripers and hybrids. We had a horrible day weatherwise and still ended up catching some good fish. He loves kids too. His boat is very kid friendly. I will use him again, soon.


----------



## ToonaTracker

*Rob Eidson - First Bite Guide Service*

I agree with Emmerson Biggons, Capt. Rob is a terrific guide and a quality gentleman. He knows how to catch fish and is an excellent instructor when it comes to Striper and Hybrid fishing techniques. He has first class equipment and a very comfortable, well setup boat for any weather. See my post of my 11/28 trip to see some photo's of the trip that my friend Gunne and I took.

TT


----------



## sureshot375

*Charlie Brown is the man*

I have been fishing with Charlie Brown on lake hartwell for about 10 years now.  I've fished with a lot of other guides, and he is my favorite for stripers and hybrids.    His number is 864-338-5197.


----------



## seminole87

Randy Weaver if you are wanting to fish seminole. www.lakeseminoleguide.com. Caught 10 lb bass, a bunch of 7's. Nicest guy on the lake, funny too. Knows everything about the lake and can tear some fish up.


----------



## Crimson

Perry Hayes said:


> I have fished with Ron Savage on West Point several times and we have always caught bass.He will only use artifical bait however.I fished with Tommy
> Mike one time,his boat broke down and he still charged full price.The steering
> cable broke way up in the river and we steered the 150 with a rope back to his house.We gave him $700 dollars he gave us 6 fish and a teeshirt.



that is pretty crappy.  he didn't give you any break at all?? i hope one of this 6 fish was a 10 lb. bass.


----------



## Robert Eidson

I think this is a great topic. I would like to add my 2 cents to who I think is worth hiring .

Lake Allatoona   Fred Duncan  and ME. lol  

Bartletts Ferry Lake Johnny Chapman

Carters Lake Buddy Callahan 

Lake Hartwell Steve Crenshaw and Randy Brown

Lake Lanier   Greg Robinson, Ryan Colman

Lake Oconee and Jackson  Aaron Batson

 Lake West Point Ron Savage and Paul Parsons

Lake Weiss Mark Collins

The Coosa Basin  Cy Grajcar

Lake Varner   Randall Kirkpatrick

I know there is a lot more great guides . These are just my favorites 

.. Even good guides have bad days. But bad guides have a lot more...If anyone has a question about another guide that isn’t on my list . Just shoot me a PM I’ll try to help you..


----------



## Fred Duncan

*Would like to add...*

Robert Makes some good points here. Part time guides and wannabe's often obtain their knowledge from full time guides. Hiring them first, then birdogging them second. Guys like myself and Robert have DEEP playbooks from years of following the fish under our belts. Between the two of us, there must be at least close to 60 yrs of striper fishing experience on Lake Allatoona alone. Both graduates of the Gary Sosebee school of striper fishing from the early 80's. Mr Sosebee held the lake record for striper on Allatoona for over 8 yrs.

Like Mack Farr, we've seen start-up guides come and go... Most have only one card to play on any particular day. If that fails what then? Look for Robert or Fred, thats what  then.  Part timers have no vested interest in keeping customers in their program. After all, come monday, they are back on their jobs were their real income comes from.

Fish are always on the move. The only way to stay with them is to fish practically everyday. Thats what you get when you hire a full time professional fishing guide. A guy that has a plan a,b,c,d,and e to fall back on if needed. A guy that puts food on his table by your repeat patronage. A guy that will therefor, be honest and tell you over the phone, "wait another week" if fishing is bad.

Two things you should ask a guide are as follows: are you a full time prfessional guide? and How long have you been fishing that particular body of water?

This board has a good resource in Robert. Take heed of what he tells you. He also speaks for me. Cap'n Fred


----------



## Emmersom Biggens

Fred Duncan said:


> Robert Makes some good points here. Part time guides and wannabe's often obtain their knowledge from full time guides. Hiring them first, then birdogging them second. Guys like myself and Robert have DEEP playbooks from years of following the fish under our belts. Between the two of us, there must be at least close to 60 yrs of striper fishing experience on Lake Allatoona alone. Both graduates of the Gary Sosebee school of striper fishing from the early 80's. Mr Sosebee held the lake record for striper on Allatoona for over 8 yrs.
> 
> Like Mack Farr, we've seen start-up guides come and go... Most have only one card to play on any particular day. If that fails what then? Look for Robert or Fred, thats what  then.  Part timers have no vested interest in keeping customers in their program. After all, come monday, they are back on their jobs were their real income comes from.
> 
> Fish are always on the move. The only way to stay with them is to fish practically everyday. Thats what you get when you hire a full time professional fishing guide. A guy that has a plan a,b,c,d,and e to fall back on if needed. A guy that puts food on his table by your repeat patronage. A guy that will therefor, be honest and tell you over the phone, "wait another week" if fishing is bad.
> 
> Two things you should ask a guide are as follows: are you a full time prfessional guide? and How long have you been fishing that particular body of water?
> 
> This board has a good resource in Robert. Take heed of what he tells you. He also speaks for me. Cap'n Fred



I totally agree with Mr. Duncan, part time guides are not your best money spent. Thats not to say they dont or cant catch fish, but I even have some days worthy of charging for but  not every time I fish for sure.


----------



## mbhall

*Nottely.*

Does anyone have any recommendations on Lake Nottely striper guides.
Does Jerry Hester guide up there?


----------



## Robert Eidson

mbhall said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on Lake Nottely striper guides.
> Does Jerry Hester guide up there?



Brent, Jerry doesn't do Nottley. I don't think Nottely has a full time guide....


----------



## mbhall

*guides.*

here is my take on striper guides!

My home lake:  Allatoona!

Fred Duncan and Robert Eidson are awesome guides.
I have been out with both of them and had great days.
Robert has called me soo many times out of the blue telling me that the fish were biting on the dead sea.  He has taught me where to catch bait, when no one else would.  
I caught my first big striper with on toona with Fred Duncan.
I have fished with Eidson on toona, Tenn. river, and Carters' lake.
you can't go wrong with either!

Lanier:  the only guide that I use on Lanier is Clay Cunningham.  He is the hands down nicest guy that you will ever meet.  If you do not agree after going out with him, I will take you fishing with him for free.  Unfortunately, there are soooo many guides on Lanier that it is getting over crowded.  
I know that the old school guys like Clay, Jerry Hester, the Watson crowd, Roberson (if he is not retired), and Mack Farr are the best.

Carters':  Buddy Callahan is the best.  Mark's guide service is also good on Carters.  Eidson even does some guiding there.

Hartwell:  I have been out with Charlie Brown.  He is a great guide.

I have even heard that www.seeinstripes.com is a great guide on Sinclair and Juliette.  The only bad thing is that when the Tennessee state patrol pulled him over and realized that he was a Volunteer fan, they said "boy you are over the speed limit, have you got any ID?"  He said " Got any ID bout what? "

Just kidding about that.  Just a joke!

We love our Volunteer brethren?

At least they don't wear jean shorts and tank tops like the GATOR fans.

Everyone that striper fishes has to book one trip to Tenn with someone.  You will never regret it.  I think that Eidson, Jerry Hester, and seeinstripes all go up there in the spring and fall.


----------



## Robert Eidson

Aaron and Smitty  I didn't make this post to start anything. Fred and myself carry out a client not more then 3 months ago. He didn't know JACK about fishing. ( Any kind of fishing ) And now we see him on the lake with guide service on his boat.... And doing nothing but bird dogging us all day... That chaps my butt. 

  I am sorry if I did anything to hurt anyone feeling on this site.  Smitty I injoy our talks on this forum. I hope we can keep having them......


----------



## aaron batson

Robert Eidson said:


> Aaron and Smitty  I didn't make this post to start anything. Fred and myself carry out a client not more then 3 months ago. He didn't know JACK about fishing. ( Any kind of fishing ) And now we see him on the lake with guide service on his boat.... And doing nothing but bird dogging us all day... That chaps my butt.
> 
> I am sorry if I did anything to hurt anyone feeling on this site.  Smitty I injoy our talks on this forum. I hope we can keep having them......




Robert - I understand your frustraiton with this charater...do not worry - we all know that he will not last long with his practices - clients are smart people and will figure him out quick. I too hate to see somebody give the rest of us a black eye. PM sent


----------



## Robert Eidson

Aaron, I got your PM. ( Thanks ). I  forget that  there are lakes like Oconee, Jackson and Bartletts Ferry (Plus seasonal rivers ). that can’t support a man to  be a  full time guide. So guiding on these lakes and rivers  full time is just not possible. Fred and I was just doing a little venting. I will still stand behind this. There is a group of people all over Ga. That try to get in to guiding before they are ready. I just wish they would learn the trade before going out and making all of us look bad..... And I am sorry if I made any one mad... And just remember I speak for Fred to..lol

Smitty I need to clear one thing else up with you......

STRIPERS RULE....... lol


----------



## TheCrappieGuy

I just got up on the wrong side of the creek. must be a cold front moving in on me.  
  Fellas I am not a professional guide and should stay off this thread. Guys work hard. Some don't understand how hard you work to know where the fish are each day. I have people follow me around my lake. Next time i see them they are where I fished when they followed..  I commend you guys that HAVE to Catch everyday in any condition. I get to pick and choose with whom and when I go. Good luck yall....I know guides don't need luck! 
Tightlines to you all!


----------



## TheCrappieGuy

Robert Eidson said:


> Smitty I need to clear one thing else up with you......
> 
> STRIPERS RULE....... lol



that is for sure.. They ARE the biggest and baddest fish in the lake. Those fellas even have an attitude. I've hooked many stripers trying to get a crappie to the boat.. They just eat everything. They are fun to fight and some people make me fish for them. my son won't crappie fish with me much but he loves those stripers. The average fisherman wouldn't think that crappie and stripers/hybrids eat at the same table 3/4 of the year. That is why I catch so many hybrids. we have more hybrids around here. Anything that hurts the crappie population gets me upset. When Ga power drops lake levels DURING the spawn it gets me mad.
  I don't guide everyday but I do fish 3-4 days each week and always fish the 2 days leading up to a guide trip so I don't have to wonder what they are doing or where they are feeding.


----------



## TheCrappieGuy

we can do that for sure. I went to west point today. All I caught was tater chips . I didn't have one of even a pound. I didn't really catch plenty till the sun was setting. I'm just learning WP so I guess it was a good day.  I landed about 15 small green bass that have rough upper lips...scraped all the skin off my thumbs.


----------



## Tenkiller

I must agree with the guys who recommended Ryan Coleman on Lanier. A real class act and will answer any question you have. Not only a great fisherman, but a great teacher as well.


----------



## TheCrappieGuy

Fishing trips with TheCrappieGuy


----------



## TheCrappieGuy

Robert Eidson said:


> Nice site .....



My marketing department works hard to produce quality. They are expensive but well worth the money. Give me a call and I'll have them hook you up. 

Peace
Smitty


----------



## Bart Sims

I fished with James Jordan on West Point last friday. Three of us filled a large cooler with Hybrids, Stripes and White bass. He knows what he is doing, has a good boat, bait tank,   provided lunch and soft drinks/water. We had our limit of 22"+ as well. He is reasonably priced as well. You an find him on Highland Marina's web page.


----------



## Matthew6

I have fished Allatoona for five years have been wearing out the stripers on a regular basis. However, I would like to recommend Mark Collins at Lake Weiss. I fished with Mark back on December 18th. It was 75 degrees on this day and we wore out the stripers. This guy works hard for you and will put you on alot of stripers, especially in November/December. Check out his web site at Markcollinsguideservice.com. Check out the 2006 striper pictures. You will catch alot of quailty fish.


----------



## starvin

We had a great time with Fred Duncan,Robert Eidson and Cw and Brian Dumas.. Hope I got everyones name right... A Great Group of Guys.. All very knowledgeable, and fun to be with... Yall did great for me and the company I brought... THANKS GUYS..................................


----------



## JeepXJ

JOEY MCBRIDE ON LANIER... nicest guy ever... Very nice boat and puts you on a lot of fish fast... Had 4 rods going yesterday and had a spot on each at the same time within 5 minutes and didnt have enought people to get em all in!!!!! Caught some nice stripers also!


----------



## greenbrier

Give Shawn McNew a shot if your goin for Stripes at Sinclare, Oconee, or Juliette. Just had a trip with him that was awesome. He knows his stuff when it comes to Stripes, and is a great guy to fish with. Seeinstripes.com


----------



## jcarter

Robert Eidson said:


> Lake West Point Ron Savage and Paul Parsons



theres a name i havnt heard in 20 years...i use to bum around with paul in his old pro-craft down at westpoint. he always talked about guiding and we never took him too seriously. last time i talked to him he was looking for a center console striper boat and was gonna guide for stripers during the winter on lanier and westpoint for bass in the warmer months. ...glad to see he did ok.


----------



## fort20

If youre goin to lanier for stripers then you have to call Cpt. Clay of "Catching not fishing guide service" http://catchingnotfishing.com/. If he's booked call Jeremy Day of "All Day fishing". http://alldayfishing.net/

If youre going to lanier for bass then theres no one else to call but Ryan Coleman. http://lanierspots.com/

Aaron Batson is the man for bass on oconee. http://www.fishoconee.com/

If you wanna go to a pond call me


----------



## Loomis74

*Crappie Any one?*

Want a top notch Crappie guide on allatoona try stuart wright " the Crappie King"    PM me for a contact # if instrested


----------



## bajones238

*Tight Line Charters, Lake Lanier*

Let me add the highest possible endorsement for Capt. Joey McBride at Tight Line Charters, on Lanier.  Yesterday, on a full-day guided trip, we boated over 25 - spotted bass, largemouth and three big stripers (largest was about 20 lbs.).

The boat is a Ranger Bay Boat, and is equipped for anything you can imagine.  When one of the big stripers was obviously not going to survive, despite best efforts to save it, Joey pulled a portable kitchen out from somewhere, and produced a pot full of fillets.

Joey is a great guide and a great guy.  We even got lessons on throwing a 12' cast net, use of the GPS/sonar, locating fishing hot spots - in 37 years of fishing this area (over 50 years of fishing altogether), I have never had a better day on any lake.

Sadly, the day had a bad ending - when we returned to East Bank, we found that Joey's truck had been broken into, and many important items stolen.  This is the first time I have seen this happen at Lanier.

Anyone who wants more detail can e-mail me at: vvwca@mindspring.com.


----------



## Goose 15

At Lanier,go with Ryan Coleman,Geaux Tigers


----------



## Matthew6

My friend Johnny and I went fishing with Robert Eidson on Nov 27. It was cold and 25 mph winds at 7 am in the morning. Robert had been out since 4 am trying to net  bait. He picked us up at the ramp and we downlined  shad. We caught over thirty fish from 7-10 am. Lots of big hybrids and a few spots. I would use him again anytime.Robert is professional, well equipped, punctual and honest, and he knows where the fish are even in terrible conditions.


----------



## Jerry1

I have been a repeat customer with Capt. Robert Eidson and First Bite Guide Service for several years. Earlier trips were in a Sea Pro Bay Boat and while the ride was smooth the deck space was limited and could get crowded with more than 4 fishermen on board. Saturday I went back out with Capt. Robert on one of his Party Boat trips in his new Carolina Skiff. 4 fishermen on board plus our able Captain yet there was plenty of room to downline, flatline, use planer boards and jig at the same time without worrying about elbow room. The boat is wall to wall open space and gives plenty of room to fish comfortably and with Capt Robert's knowledge of the lake he will put you over fish.

If you have never been out with Capt. Eidson or just not been out since he got the new boat, I highly recommend booking a trip and bring the kids, there is plenty of room for them on this boat.


----------



## ThaDuck

I’ve been out with Robert in his new boat.  WOW!!  What a nice ride and he’ll put you on the fish.  I’ll be on one of his party boat trips soon as well.


----------



## Fortner

Barry Stokes on jackson, oconee, and sinclair, class act and great christian guy, www.barrystokesfishn.com 770-713-8521


----------



## trapperP

Let me say first off I have never fished with him but Captain Mack Farr is a true gentleman of Lake Lanier. I have run across him a couple of times while goose hunting and once fishing on Lanier and I can only say I wish ALL guides had the same courtesy and respect for others he has shown on these occaisions. If I were to hire a guide for Lanier, it would be Mack Farr.


----------



## GLOOMISFISHER

Ryan Coleman on lanier is awsome, for spots and largemouth and Shane Watson on lanier for Striper


----------



## trapperP

*To GUIDE or not to GUIDE*

Let's turn this around a bit, please?  First off, I am not and have never been a fishing guide.  I have been a waterfowl guide in the SO Ill Quota Zone so I think I'm a bit qualified to speak to the issue at hand.
Turn yourself around and think about the guide you have in the boat when you go out on the lake.  How many times this week has he asked the same question?  How many of you will take the time to listen to what he tells you, pay attention when he shows you something?  "Don't jerk, we're using circle hooks" and you jerk like you're trying to stick a bass on a FlipTail when the rod tip pulls down?  How much respect do you show for the boat and the equipment he makes his living with?
Takes a special person to become a guide, and even more special person to become a GOOD guide and remain a guide.  They do a lot, and all too often for too little in return.
To sum all this up, think how many people you know that you don't even want to have in the boat with you [or the blind, or the pit] much less spend all day trying to help them catch fish?  The guide for all purposes and intent does not have this luxury, especially first time with someone he doesn't know.  I could tell you many tales about the client with the 'unloaded gun' that finds it really is after he points it at you a time or three, the one that wants you to shoot his birds for him, or wants you to kill a limit and let him have them too.  Yep, been there, done that - and my hat is off to the good guides.  Bless them.
trapperP


----------



## troutman34

Without a doubt on Hartwell use Steve Crenshaw.  Just google Steve Crenshaw Lake Hartwell.  I have taken him out about 12-15 times and he NEVER disappoints.  I have never been on the water for more than three hours and limited EVERY TIME!!!!  The man knows Hartwell.  I have actually taken a trip with four guys and we limited out in LESS THAN ONE HOUR!!!!


----------



## Trooper

I am wanting to take my girlfriend on a guided trip to West Point and fish with live shad.Can anyone tell me more about  Herschel Calhoun?This is the first I've heard of him.Contact info?I am familiar with Keith H. and Paul parsons but have never went out with any of them.Any input on West point guides/Experiences would be appreciated.Thanks-Ryan


----------



## starvin

does anyone have any info on johnny chapman? been looking fer his website


----------



## starvin

No one responded to the question. 

I have my answer, Johnny is a Great Guide.  He's friendly, kinda quite but very knowledgeable of the lake. He has nice equipment and very well stocked outfit.. Thanks for a great time Johnny.



starvin...I killed the pic.  please resize it to no more than 1000x1000 and you can add it back.  photobucket has  a resize feature...jim


----------



## OldGuyAl

I have only been with a guide a few times.  The first time was awful but all the others have been good.

My question:  how do you tip a guide?  what's a reasonable amount or percentage to tip for a good trip?   

I don't want to be a cheapskate but, it's hard enough for me just to be able to afford a guide so, I need to know what the "real" cost is going to be.  

I'd love to hear from you guides out there.


----------



## olcowman

*Shane Watson is ultimate guide on Lanier*

I went with Shane Watson on Lanier back about 1994 or so, and honestly I was a little skeptical when I met him that morning. He looked liked he wasn't even old enough to shave! But, hands down he was the most patient, knowledgeble, hardest working guide I have ever fished with!

He didn't just take you to a spot and let you catch em, he stood beside you and told you why the fish we here, where they would be later, and if you needed it...would actually grab you by the wrists to let you fully understand the subtle little actions that trigger strikes on weightless trick worms or what the walking the dog technique everyone was writing about at the time was all about!

I am not kidding when I tell people that I started the morning out as an eager, really avid GON/Infisherman reader and TV fishing show junkie, with a new $14K Tracker boat and about half that much again in some real shiny tackle and rods, who had to sneak crickets on board for my fishing excursions just so I could catch me a brim or two and not get totally skunked. 

Well after a really full day with Shane, followed up by a couple of solo trips myself armed with my new knowledge...well heck, I got purty dang cocky.  Started hanging out at Hammond's myself dropping some of my own hints on just what the latest hot lure or worm color was, ( I look back and guarantee you them ol boys laughed their hind ends off every time I walked out the door, cause seriously, I thought I was the next "Bill Dance" there for a while) I even bought me a gold membership to BASS, started wearing Zoom tee-shirts, flip up fish shades and pants with zip off legs, was trying to figuring out how many tournaments a year I needed to win to _live high on the hog_, so to speak. Would pull up to marina sales lots and spend hours studying just which manufacturer's rig was more my style and  would ultimately "let" sponsor me on the trail when that time come. 

My wife thought I was going crazy, and a bunch of my friends kinda quit coming around cause all I talked about was thermoclines, surface temperatures, and the mating habits of fish. I did save some money on gas and had a heap more room in my boat as I throwed away about 90% of the junk I was normally hauling to fish with, and didn't buy not nary one cricket for nearly two years. Matter of fact, got real good at acting uppitty and looking down my nose when in the presence of one of them 'poor, unpleasant live bait type of people" just made me sick to see 'em toting their little minner buckets and boxes of nightcrawlers. _Oh the pity of the uniniated, those that no not the science of the finesse worm or whom have lived in the darkness and been denied the enlightment of the rattle-trap._

Well I embelished, maybe a little. But straight up, I went from just being lucky to get to see someone else near me on Lanier catch a bass, then suddenly to scooting around and catching 10 or 20 of my own like it wasn't nothing. That trip with Shane sure boosted my confidence and to this day I still rely on alot of the things he taught me that day and a few further tips he throwed at me over the next couple of years when we wold bump into each other or I would ring him up when I hit a slow spell!

If he still does it like he used to, they aint no better, and it's about time for me get another lesson now that I think about it. I'm a little older and more seasoned now, so maybe it want drive me bass crazy like that first trip and make me start hiring folks to produce and film my own fishing shows or go out buy anymore of them zip-legged britches.

Hope to see Lanier and Shane soon!


----------



## freebird

olcowman said:


> I went with Shane Watson on Lanier back about 1994 or so, and honestly I was a little skeptical when I met him that morning. He looked liked he wasn't even old enough to shave! But, hands down he was the most patient, knowledgeble, hardest working guide I have ever fished with!
> 
> He didn't just take you to a spot and let you catch em, he stood beside you and told you why the fish we here, where they would be later, and if you needed it...would actually grab you by the wrists to let you fully understand the subtle little actions that trigger strikes on weightless trick worms or what the walking the dog technique everyone was writing about at the time was all about!
> 
> I am not kidding when I tell people that I started the morning out as an eager, really avid GON/Infisherman reader and TV fishing show junkie, with a new $14K Tracker boat and about half that much again in some real shiny tackle and rods, who had to sneak crickets on board for my fishing excursions just so I could catch me a brim or two and not get totally skunked.
> 
> Well after a really full day with Shane, followed up by a couple of solo trips myself armed with my new knowledge...well heck, I got purty dang cocky.  Started hanging out at Hammond's myself dropping some of my own hints on just what the latest hot lure or worm color was, ( I look back and guarantee you them ol boys laughed their hind ends off every time I walked out the door, cause seriously, I thought I was the next "Bill Dance" there for a while) I even bought me a gold membership to BASS, started wearing Zoom tee-shirts, flip up fish shades and pants with zip off legs, was trying to figuring out how many tournaments a year I needed to win to _live high on the hog_, so to speak. Would pull up to marina sales lots and spend hours studying just which manufacturer's rig was more my style and  would ultimately "let" sponsor me on the trail when that time come.
> 
> My wife thought I was going crazy, and a bunch of my friends kinda quit coming around cause all I talked about was thermoclines, surface temperatures, and the mating habits of fish. I did save some money on gas and had a heap more room in my boat as I throwed away about 90% of the junk I was normally hauling to fish with, and didn't buy not nary one cricket for nearly two years. Matter of fact, got real good at acting uppitty and looking down my nose when in the presence of one of them 'poor, unpleasant live bait type of people" just made me sick to see 'em toting their little minner buckets and boxes of nightcrawlers. _Oh the pity of the uniniated, those that no not the science of the finesse worm or whom have lived in the darkness and been denied the enlightment of the rattle-trap._
> 
> Well I embelished, maybe a little. But straight up, I went from just being lucky to get to see someone else near me on Lanier catch a bass, then suddenly to scooting around and catching 10 or 20 of my own like it wasn't nothing. That trip with Shane sure boosted my confidence and to this day I still rely on alot of the things he taught me that day and a few further tips he throwed at me over the next couple of years when we wold bump into each other or I would ring him up when I hit a slow spell!
> 
> If he still does it like he used to, they aint no better, and it's about time for me get another lesson now that I think about it. I'm a little older and more seasoned now, so maybe it want drive me bass crazy like that first trip and make me start hiring folks to produce and film my own fishing shows or go out buy anymore of them zip-legged britches.
> 
> Hope to see Lanier and Shane soon!



Good Stuff. Helps me make up my mind on who to call for a good guide on Lanier.


----------



## Paul Parsons

For Allatoona, I would highly recommend Robert Eidson.


----------



## stickum

Let me add one more if u want to catch stripers on Lanier and have a good time call Harold Nash he makes his own baits and uses light tackle ,so u really get to fight the the fish u can look him up on internet best times to go the months of Jan. Feb. and March for stripers


----------



## Shane B.

marknga said:


> I will be going with Joey Mines over at West Point in a couple of weeks. Have never been fishing with a guide before but am looking forward to it. Some of my co-workers went 2 weeks ago and had a blast!
> 
> http://www.joeymines.com/guide.htm
> 
> 
> Mark


You will like joey, my fishing partner took his son out with him a few years ago and they wacked'em.I seen the video of the trip. They caught some hawg linesides. If you can't get joey try,Keith Hudson or Paul Parson's these two have always pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## bassfrito

*guide fun*

if you want a great guy,good time,learn stuff you did`nt know and oh yeah catch a lot of fish call Ryan Coleman from lanier spots he`s the best only fished him 1 time years back hope to go back soon..


----------



## jonfishmacon

*seeinstripes*

one of the best live bait guys in mid ga 
is Shawn McNew.
he has a great youtube page and lots of good 
fishing info on his site SeeinStripes.com 

I caught my first 20# stripe with him a few years ago

he has been catchin some nice hydrids and stripes 
on Oconee and Sinclair this year.


----------



## Bassyakwards

He's not a lake guide... but if you're wanting a guide for river fishing, anywhere in Georgia, you should check out drewgregory.com  His videos are great too.

www.drewgregory.com
www.riverbassin.com


----------



## treedog

*Coosa Cy Grajcar*

I have been fishing 3 times with Cy Grajcar on the Coosa. The worst trip I had we caught 35 Stripers. The other 2 times we caught over 50. This guy will put you on a ton of fish.

He is really good.
Good Luck.

www.extremestripers.com


----------



## Mike Helms

*Another thumbs up for Robert*



skaughty said:


> My brother, sister-in-law and I went out with Robert on consecutive mornings (Lanier one day, Allatoona the next).  He loves what he does (Harold Nash - are you listening?).  He spent significant time on the phone planning our time.  His flexibility allowed us to cast for spots, while slow trolling live bait for stripers and/or hybrids.
> He consistently put us on fish and we managed a 15 lb striper and many spots and hybrids.
> 
> He mixes a sense of humor with a great confidence in himself, which is contagious and encouraging to those of us that like to chuck n' wind all day.
> 
> Contact him via www.firstbiteguideservice.com or 770-827-6282



I,ve been out with Robert about 4 times and also took clients out with him. Robert works very hard to get you on the fish and like mentioned before if fishing is just dead he will reschedule rather than zero out.
  It's also an on the lake fishing school if you really want to learn he'll teach you effective ways to keep the skunk out of the boat.


----------



## Jeff C.

You want to catch fish...AND...have fun?

First Bite guide service as stated above.


----------



## Brushcreek

For great striper fishing on Lake Hartwell talk to Bill Smith!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

John mark thorn....lake lanier!!!!


----------



## TeamYarter

*Varner Hybrids*

my goodbuddy wayne glaze is offering guided trips boating 15 plus a day give him a call 7708094719


----------



## Hawgdog

*Great Guide!*

I think you need to try to go out with Tony Couch at Oconee. He is a FLW Proffessional and is a really good guy. His price is fair and you will learn alot!


----------



## critterstuffer

Shane is  awesome! Been with him twice. Took my wife and 11y/o son striper fishing. Caught fish both times. Both trips we took home 20+ lb. trophies. Extremely professional and friendly.


----------



## DAWG1419

Randall  is a great guide to use on your electric lakes like Varner,Horton,or Stone Mountain etc... If you get a chance take a trip.http://www.fishatl.com/ or PM Randall here on the forums.


----------



## TYM2FISH

specialk said:


> tommie mike on west point for largemouth/hybrids
> doug youngblood on lanier for stripers
> 
> have used them both one time each as a fathers day gift to my dad.  each trip sucessful, fun, and informative....


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE

Jay dorsey offers striper and catfish for about $150 this includes license,boat,bait,tackle,and 1 nights lodgeing is number is 1-803-581-0733 he fishes the wateree river tell him i sent you


----------



## DIGGERATL

Lake Oconee & Lanier Striper visit www.reeltimequideservice.com 

Admin thanks for the edit, sorry for the mis - spelling


----------



## BustinBass197

If you ever plan a trip to Guntersville in Alabama check out Spinnerbait Kid guide service.  The guys name is Alex Davis and he can flat out put you on some fish or get you ready for a tournament too.  Also he has the best prices I have found.


----------



## Chris H.

May have missed it but, haven't seen Carters Lake mentioned. Louie Bartenfield will put you on some monster spots ! He is also extremely affordable compared to most bass guides. 
www.carterlakeguideservice.com


----------



## fisheye56

If you want a monster spot right now!!! I mean BIG call LouieB on Carter's Lake North Ga. It is on fire now!!! You will have a day you will never forget!! You want to power fish fine  he'll put you on the {fishhead spin} if you want to learn the Float-n-fly that's the man... Look at his web site he posts where he finishes in the latest tourney's at Carter's...


----------



## Bugpac

Fish with the original spot and Float and Fly guide, also the original maker of the herring type swimbait,http://www.tritonmike.com/ , Great guy and gos the extra effort to teach you something..


----------



## Steve78

Bugpac said:


> Fish with the original spot and Float and Fly guide, also the original maker of the herring type swimbait,http://www.tritonmike.com/ , Great guy and gos the extra effort to teach you something..



Triton Mike (the original big herring type bait maker,"The ******ad") was a great guide, I didn't know a thing about a float n fly, especially casting that 10 ft rod and leader, but looking at the pics below, he taught me quickly. Caught these 2 in the first hour. He has also been featured in several national magazines and websites on various techniques, so he's not just limited to the FnF and big swimbaits.


----------



## nickf11

Anybody know of any good guides on Oconee? I want to get to know that lake better.


----------



## Worley

*Lanier*

Hey men just wanted to remind you it's about time on Lake Lanier.  I just rebooked another trip with Lake Lanier Striper Charters / Jeff Blair for April 22nd.  Every time I have been with him its a blast and he has some good dates open.  If you have kids or buddies you want to have fun with, Jeff is a great guide to fish with.


----------



## Robert Eidson

nickf11 said:


> Anybody know of any good guides on Oconee? I want to get to know that lake better.



Reel Time Charters !!!!! Mark is a great guide, good friend and just and all round good person......You can't go wrong fishing with Mark.....


----------



## nickf11

I've actually been in touch with Mark on here. I plan on giving him a call when I can afford it! LOL


----------



## stew21

good job !!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

*Henry Cowen*

I've never been out with Henry.But I've heard a lot of good things about him.I here his first class... 678 513-1934 give Him a call for Lanier Stripers and Spots.


----------



## SeaHunt07

*Jeff Blair Guide Service Lake Lanier*

We had a great time on the lake yesterday with Jeff Blair, even though the fishing was tough we was able to still catch several fish and a few came off. Lets face it guys 90% of all these guys out here guiding know how to catch fish. What it comes down to is someone that is down to earth, has respect for his customers and that does not nickel and dime you for everything you got. Jeff Blair is just that, I didnt know him until yesterday and I have been out with several guides and he is by far my favorite out there! Give him a call and see for yourself!!!!

http://www.lakelanierstripercharters.com


----------



## TimInGwinnett

For Lanier:

Stripers - Mack Farr (25 yrs experience - great knowledge and a good guy to fish with)

Spots - Ryan Coleman (he just knows his stuff - good guy also - he loves to talk football which is fine with me)

There are other very good guides on Lanier (many mentioned in the post) but in my opinion these two are the best on Lanier.  My second place striper guide would be Jerry Hester (not sure he is still guiding) as he is an old school guy who is as nice as they get and can really find the stripers.


----------



## LeadSlinger89

how much is a usual largemouth guide day on lanier?
ive never even priced it... and is it worth it? im  havin NO luck by myself... mainly because i am tryin to teach myself... i have NO friends who fish and nobody in my family fishes either, so im flyin blind so to speak... i really want to learn what to do and where to go... also, any recomendations for lanier on the north side??


----------



## TimInGwinnett

There is a guy that specializes in LM on Lanier - Billy Boothe - he fishes the north end alot and I think he does guide some.  I do not know what he charges.  Ryan Coleman charges around $225 for a 1/2 day trip and would probably show you some mid-lake/north end stuff if that is what you wanted.


----------



## LeadSlinger89

TimInGwinnett said:


> There is a guy that specializes in LM on Lanier - Billy Boothe - he fishes the north end alot and I think he does guide some.  I do not know what he charges.  Ryan Coleman charges around $225 for a 1/2 day trip and would probably show you some mid-lake/north end stuff if that is what you wanted.



im hopin i wont have to go that route... i really hope to learn alot here pretty soon... im tired of castin and not catchin...lol


----------



## TimInGwinnett

I think a guide is a good investment - can help the learning curve by showing you on the water some good strategies.  Ask him why you are fishing an area, etc and most will tell you why they picked a specific area, etc.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg

Robert Eidson said:


> Reel Time Charters !!!!! Mark is a great guide, good friend and just and all round good person......You can't go wrong fishing with Mark.....



I can't second that strongly enough.  Wife and I had a trip on Oconee with Mark on Sat. October 23.  Had a blast.  Fishing was tough but Mark (the nicest guy you will meet) worked his butt off and put us on fish.  Wife got her first striper and can't stop telling her friends at work about it and about how great Mark is. 

We are already looking forward to our next trip with Mark ...this time on Lanier.


----------



## KBD431

After reading this post and seeing Jeff Blair recommended several times as a good Lake Lanier guide I decided to give him a call.

Jeff took 4 of us out on 10-31 and we all caught fish.  I was very excited when our first fish caught by my son was a 17 pounder.  I was sure that was going to be the big fish of the day until I boated a 30 pound monster!  See the pictuers below!!











Check out Jeff's web site at www.lakelanierstripercharters.com.  Jeff was a great captain to spend the day with.  He made sure we all had a good time and even cleaned a few of the "small" 7 - 8 pounders for us to put in the freezer.  I look forward to fishing with him again.


----------



## cetaws6

I would recommend Clay Cunningham on lanier for stripers, been out with him a couple of times and have always caught fish! Catching Not Fishing


----------



## Gitterdone

*LOUIE B  at carters*

I reccomend Louie B. at carters.They say a picture is worth a thousand words and if you spend any time on this site you will many of his post with some great fish pics.Only met him for a short period of time but seemed like good guy and have heard nothing but good things about him.


----------



## Crappiepappy

I can not say enough good things about Stewart Wright. He is a crappie guide on Altoona. I went out with him a in November of 2009. I have kept a log of my fishing trips since that time. I have only had 3 trips that I caught no fish. My wife and I fish year round.(Except in snow) More that just catching fish, he has shared with me a lot of secrets for sucessful fishing trips. He is truely the Crappie King.


----------



## ucan2

This is my guide.....www.picalure.com


----------



## cjcoshatt

*Want Striper ?*

Robert Edison of First Bite Guide Service. !!


----------



## Hookum

Another vote for Jeff Blair on Lake Lanier for Stripers.  Went out with him 3 times in July, and caught fish everytime.  

Same can't be said for a few of the guides I've used in the past.

Jeff is one heck of a nice guy that knows his stuff.


----------



## Papapump1

*Trout in North Georgia*

I know of a very small unknown guide in Jasper. I have used him at least 12 times to catch Rainbow trout and have always caught my limit. He fishes a private lake thats pretty big and holds some huge trout. Unfortunately I have lost his number but his web site if I remember correctly is www.ngatroutguide.com. I hope this helps.


----------



## fly2fish

I have been out with Rob Eideson on Alatoona and he was great even in August.


----------



## DINK MASTER

*Oconee*

I've been with Chad Smith on Oconee a few times catfishing and I've never been disappointed. We averaged about 20 fish or so each trip. He's probably boated more big catfish this year than anyone else on that lake. I like going with him because he doesnt mind showing you his techniques of finding and catching fish.

Good luck whoever you use !!


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited

back when i DID guide, i never expected a tip.....never even thought about it, really......the price was the price...and, that was the end of it.....

if i'd wanted more $$, i'd have raised my rates....


----------



## REELS SCREAMING

My dad and I went out with Robert http://firstbiteguideservice.com/ was a great time  very friendly person and very knowledgeable. We went on Lake alltoona he also does a few other lakes.  On lake Lanier We used Bill Carson http://www.nothinbutfish.com/ we had a great time with him as well. They both have uptodate equipment. We r planing on going back out with these guys in the near future. Hope this helps and have fun.


----------



## Rick_Shoup

For Carter's Lake and Chickamauga---Louie Bartenfield is your guide (carterslakeguideservice.com).

I have been with Louie on several trips. Just look at his postings and see the HUGE SPOTTED BASS that he and his clients catch at Carter's Lake. Louie is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet and really knows how to catch fish. He specializes in sonar interpretation (teaching you how to read your graph/fish finder). If you want to learn how to see fish on your graph and catch them...he will teach you. It's all part of the experience and he will make your trip memorable - For Sure!!!

I booked a trip with Louie last year at Lake Chickamauga and we caught 80-100 bass. He also helped me finish 2nd place in a tournament. Yeah, he's pretty awesome! 
For pics, videos, and booking info, check out his website: carterslakeguideservice.com


----------



## It's A Crappie World

what kind of fish do u want to go after? what lake are u close to?


----------



## shaftslinger24

I have to say if you want a spotted bass experience you won't forget, call Jimbo on Lanier. The man is a real class act. He will ask you your goals/what you're looking to get out of the experience, before you even get in the boat. He will tailor the trip to your expectations. After a day of fishing with Jimbo, you will have a much better understanding of the tendencies of Lake Lanier spots. If you want to improve a certain technique.. no problem. Jimbo is THE MAN for Lake Lanier Spots!!


----------



## DubVeeFishSlayer

I wanted to add my thoughts to this thread because reading comments like these helped me make some good decisions.  I have been Striper fishing for a year now and I love it, I went out with numerous different guides on Lanier for the first 6 months, great guys, caught some fish and learned some things.

Then me and my brother-in-law went out on a trip with Jeff Blair, we had a BLAST, caught a bunch of fish and he taught us a ton! 

We only use Jeff Blair now and we go out with him alot, he is a great fisherman and an even better guy....


----------



## DINK MASTER

Jeff Blair for stripers at Lanier. Very professional, great equipment and catches big fish. I haven't been crappie fishing with him, but I know he loads the boat with them.

Heres a link to his website to book a trip. www.lakelanierstripercharters.com


----------



## Les Miles

TimInGwinnett said:


> For Lanier:
> 
> Stripers - Mack Farr (25 yrs experience - great knowledge and a good guy to fish with)
> 
> Spots - Ryan Coleman (he just knows his stuff - good guy also - he loves to talk football which is fine with me)
> 
> There are other very good guides on Lanier (many mentioned in the post) but in my opinion these two are the best on Lanier.



I agree, Ryan is one of the best on Lanier. Highly recommend him.


----------



## auriness

*Juillet*

Anyone know of a good guide on Lake Juillet?


----------



## Chief31794

Lake Blackshear/Eufaula check out:

http://chiefguides.com


----------



## heartstopper4

auriness said:


> Anyone know of a good guide on Lake Juillet?



Woody Grainger with All Seaons Guide Service.


----------



## deerhunter388

Lake Sinclair -   Drew Roberts ( nosfedgta )- nighttime bass/crappie-  He will give you a GREAT trip and will bend over backwards to put you onto the fish! This guy knows his stuff and is an excellent guide!!!! I really enjoyed my trip with him!!


----------



## nosfedgta

deerhunter388 said:


> Lake Sinclair -   Drew Roberts ( nosfedgta )- nighttime bass/crappie-  He will give you a GREAT trip and will bend over backwards to put you onto the fish! This guy knows his stuff and is an excellent guide!!!! I really enjoyed my trip with him!!



Thanks Matt! Just to clarify though its Drew Rogers  glad you enjoyed your trip!


----------



## Todd71673

I went out with Drew Rogers last night to fish a local club tourney. We came in third and he won big fish. The guy knows where to find them on Sinclair for sure. His rate seems very fair and I can't wait to go out with him again, I highly recomend his service.


----------



## wadeatl

*7-5 Lanier with Jeff Blair*

Was out today with Jeff Blair, my two boys and a friend.   Jeff had been slaying all week and (of course get me on the boat and I have  make luck go the other way) today didn't start that way.  Then when we found them we were losing them for all kinds of reasons (again my vibe). 

He worked hard to get us on on the fish and more importantly fish in the boat ... it was an amazing day with not only a great guide but a great guy.   

I'm sure he will be posting pictures in the next day or so.


----------



## joehughes1965

Jeff Blair on Lake Lanier.   My wife and I went out with him on 7/31/12 and had a great time.  We caught several really good stripers.  Jeff is friendly and professional and will work hard to keep you on fish.


----------



## whtvoutdoors

Jimbo On Lanier is a great bass guide on Lanier. I've been with hm once and loved it! He puts you on the fish but you learn a ton too. Lanier Jim is another fantastic one I've been with a few times. He's taught me everything I know about drop shotting and just about everything sonar.


----------



## 24tesla

For Crappie or Hybrid/Striper on Clark's Hill

http://www.williamsasserfishing.com/


----------



## Benbassmaster7

Jimbo Mathley for Lake Lanier! He is one of the best spotted bass guides on Lanier! And I would recommend him for anyone who wants to catch magnum spotted bass! Check out my avatar, it was caught on a trip with Jimbo!


----------



## ehilburn11

I have been with Ryan Coleman and Jimbo on Lanier. I would go with Jimbo, he loves to have a good time and theres nothing better than that summer time topwater bite! He can put them in the boat!!! Will teach you alot about electronics too! Cant wait to go with him again


----------



## Louie B

I'll throw my two cents out there.

For Lanier Spots there is one guy; Ryan Coleman of lanierspots.com.  I've known Ryan for years and he is the MASTER at deep water structure fishing on the big Sid!  He is very open and share's knowledge as good as any guide I know.  Ryan opened my eye's to many deep water techniques back in 2001 when I booked a tournament preparation trip with him.  I now run a full-time Guide Service since 2008.  To this day I still use many of the same techniques Ryan and I did on that first trip over ten years ago, that speaks for itself

Allatoona; Robert Eidson First Bite Guide Service

Chickamauga for any of those into the mighty Tennessee River; Rogne Brown of tnriverguide.com is simply the man.  Rogne has won approx $200,000 including Triton Gold Tournaments on KY Lake, multiple BFL and BassWeekend wins on Guntersville and Chickamauga.  Rogne is a pioneer of ledge fishing in Chattanooga and has fished with me a ton here at my home Carters Lake, the man can catch em.  Deep, clear, dirty, shallow, grass, or ledges, doesn't matter.

I know these guys personally and been on their boats, worked trips, and fished tournaments together, these three guys cover Atlanta to Chattanooga and should be put on everyone's bucket list IMO.

LB


----------



## bigchooch58

well ill be honest with yall i have my own boat and fish west point /but went out with paul parsons on saturday /he will put you on the fish /his boat will hold a group of 6 and very comfortable to fish off of/if you want to have a good time on west point paul i highly recomend/for flatheads to stripers he knows this lake /and that makes for a great day in my book


----------



## The Captain

http://www.markcollinsguideservice.com/home.html
http://www.georgiaflyguide.com
Both class acts no fish no pay we can accomidate you with rooms , all inclusive if you want ,, just show up and fish,,,


----------



## ReelHokie

*Jeff Blair on Lanier*

Give Jeff Blair a call for stripers on Lanier.  I've had nothing but success with Jeff, even on the slow days.


----------



## stripedbass1977

I would Highly recommended Richard Malcom for dock shooting instructions on. Went out in the rain, cold and wind and Richard put me on some fish. Give him a call 678-227-9881


----------



## Millcreekfarms

Kenny Miller is the stripe man on the Tn river have had many 100+  plus fish days and a 38# is my best with him so far give him a call (706)264-4742


----------



## Lecrevisse

Can anyone tell me the usual tip given a guide on a good trip?  I don't want to be a cheapskate, but I don't want to be stupid either.
A common rate is $375, I am guessing 40-50 bucks would be good, but want to hear what is accepted as a good tip.  Thanks!


----------



## Poo Bear

What is your opinion of Ken Sturdivant? I have never used him, but I attended a seminar he conducted at Bass Pro on electronic fish finders. He is a guide at Lanier, right? Any opinion?


----------



## Hyder

Went out today with Stiper Steve. Was short notice. Called Jeff Blair and he didn't have any openings but said he would call some friends. Within the hour Steve calls and we book the trip. He did not disappoint. Took my 3 boys and we caught over 30. Everyone had a blast. Steve knows his stuff. And thanks to Jeff for hooking us up. We will be back with Steve.


----------



## Barfolomew

Been out with Jeff Blair twice this year on Lanier for stripers.  Excellent results both times.  I would recommend him to anyone.


----------



## shoot2grill

stripedbass1977 said:


> I would Highly recommended Richard Malcom for dock shooting instructions on. Went out in the rain, cold and wind and Richard put me on some fish. Give him a call 678-227-9881



Give me a call, Ill take you for free to make up for that day! 678-227-9881


----------



## ProAngler

Poo Bear said:


> What is your opinion of Ken Sturdivant? I have never used him, but I attended a seminar he conducted at Bass Pro on electronic fish finders. He is a guide at Lanier, right? Any opinion?



Maybe good for bass fishing but their are many better striper guides.


----------



## striper man

*Extreme Stripers guide service*

Cy is the man for Allatoona and West Point. Cant wait to go out this year with him.


----------



## striper man

Ken is a great guide on Lanier and if you have lawerance fish finder/gps he will help you set everything up on it while your fishing.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman

*Ken Sturdivant*

Ken Sturdivant is a great guy, outstanding/ experienced fisherman and especially an excellent trainer.  He can adapt himself to whatever you are looking for.


----------



## Poor Poor Fisherman

*Spotted Bass Guides on Lanier*

Besides Ken Sturdivant, Ryan Coleman and Jimbo, are there other quality spotted Bass guides on Lake Lanier that I should seriously consider hiring?  In other words, am I missing no someone?  

Thanks


----------



## djfyiintheoutdoors

Hands down, Carter's Lake with Louie Bartenfield.  Magnum spots and if they're biting, some big Stripers and hybrids.  Not to mention the occasional walleye.  Scenery can't be beat and the boat traffic is usually really small, even in summer.  Been on 7 trips with him, including this past Sat. where we caught alot of stripers and spots.  Also, Rick Shoupe from Fish Allatoona, this guy can fish any area lake and get bit.  Both guides I would highly recommend.


----------



## RTV

*First Bite*

Robert Edson at http://www.firstbiteguideservice.com/ is great!  Alatoona and Carter


----------



## AStrick

Hands down!
Jeff Blair on lake Lanier!


----------



## Worley

Jeff Blair is unique in the fact that he’s very good fisherman , and a man of outstanding character...Your family is in good hands with him on board!


----------



## Big7

If you're going to hit Lanier, Trent Gober is really good. He will do it all. Rig it up, hook fish and let you reel them all the way to just driving the boat and you do everything else.
He's a good guide and has a great boat. I highly recommend him if you're going to Lanier.


----------



## pkpip

Went out with Tyler Clore over the weekend. Caught a ton of spots and some nice Striper on Lanier. Would recommend.


----------



## GONoob

How do you get in contact with Jeff? I've emailed him and left a vm


----------



## Worley

GONoob said:


> How do you get in contact with Jeff? I've emailed him and left a vm


Call me again, he’s on the water most days and his phone is not often answered, I’ll kick em out of his slumber to and have him PM you...


----------



## GONoob

Haha, I did end up getting in contact with him and we were talking about this lol. We had a great time!


----------



## Worley

GONoob said:


> Haha, I did end up getting in contact with him and we were talking about this lol. We had a great time!


Good deal....Jeffro is a certified fish magnet ?


----------



## Andy O

I'm going to add member here, stripeRR hunteRR, Mike Atherton of Spartan Charters, great guy, tons of fun, and knows how to find the fish! captmike@scofga.com
833.4SCOFGA (472.6342)


----------



## RamblinWreck

I want to book a trip with a great Lanier crappie guide who will help me LEARN HOW to crappie fish this lake. I really am bad at it. LOL


----------



## caseyfoster

Worley said:


> Jeff Blair is unique in the fact that he’s very good fisherman , and a man of outstanding character...Your family is in good hands with him on board!


Came to say the same thing, noticed he also started a fishing report recently https://jeffblairstriperguides.com/lake-lanier-fishing-report


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah

My friend Steve of first bite guide service is the best striper, hybrid and white bass fisherman I've ever shared a boat with. He guides on Allatoona and Lanier


----------

